# Öffenlicher Bereich > Betrachtungen zur Thaisprache >  "yantra"

## Erwin

Heute bin ich (nochmals) der Frage nachgegangen, woher eigentlich das Wort ยนต์ (yonn) in รถยนต์ (rottyonn) = Auto kommt. Ich habe folgendes ermittelt:
Im altindischen Sanskrit gab es ein Wort „yantra“ = etwas bewirken, etwas bewegen. Im mittelindischen Pali ist das „r“ weggefallen, das Wort wurde zu „Yanta“.
Die entsprechenden Thaiwörter werden daher mal mit, mal ohne „r“ (ร) geschrieben. 
Beispiele:
ผ้ายันทร์ / ผ้ายันต์ (Phah yann) = „Tuch, das etwas bewirkt“ (ein Tuch, auf dem Zaubersymbole und Zauberwörter aufgedruckt sind, die z.B. Reichtum bewirken sollen)
เครื่องยนต์ (kröang yonn) = „Sache, die sich bewegt“ = Motor
รถยนต์  (rott yonn) ) = „Wagen, der sich bewegt“ = Auto
ภาพยนตร์ (phaphayonn) = Bilder, die sich bewegen = (Kino-)Film
Dann gibt es noch ยันตรกรรม (yantragamm) = Maschinenbau. 
Ich finde diese Zusammenhänge nicht uninteressannt.
Erwin

----------


## Siamfan

Gibt es diese Zusammenhänge nicht in allen Sprachen? 
Und nennt man sie deswegen nicht auch "zusammengesetzte Wörter"?

----------

